# How to completely remove FROSTWIRE?



## Helene

My son installed frostwire without telling me. Since that time I have problems with my computer.

I did try to uninstall and did not completely.

As suggested I did try with Revo Uninstaller and Revo does not find Frostwire but Frostwire is still in my system.

Anyone can help please with the removal?

Thanks

Hélène


----------



## koala

Hi Hélène, welsome to TSF

What kind of problems are you having with your computer?

What makes you think there are still parts of Frostwire left over after uninstalling? Any registry entries or program shortcuts? Any 'missing program' errors at startup?

The usual way to uninstall programs (including Frostwire) is through Control Panel > Add/Remove Programs, or Programs/Features in Vista.

Did you close it down, disable the 'run at Windows startup' option and then reboot before uninstalling?

If your son used it to download any software, run some antivirus and antispyware scans.


----------



## Helene

Thanks for the reply.

Computer is much slower since then.

I still have Frostwire on my desktop and also in Program Files in computer.

When I try to unistall the conventional way, Frostwire is not on the list of programs anymore. Can't find it with Revo either.

Did run Kaspersky.

Still trying to find a way to uninstall.

Hélène


----------



## koala

The Frostwire on your desktop is problably just a shortcut. Right-click it and select Properties to see if it's a program (exe) or a shortcut. If it's a shortcut, you can safely delete it. If it's the actual program, have you tried deleting it?

When you say it's in Program Files, do you mean the folder in Windows Explorer or the shortcut when you hit the Start button? Again, check to see if it's just a shortcut or an exe.

If there's a Frostwire folder, what files are in it?

Do you know what software your son downloaded using Frostwire? Did he install and run any of it?

Did Kaspersky scan for only viruses or for both viruses and spyware?


----------



## Helene

After clicking on the Frostwire shortcut on the desktop it did open Frostwire.

He did not tell me where he downloaded from.

I did c: program files and found Frostwire still there.

There is a lot of files in it like:

clink, daap etc.: it says it is executable files

The Frostwire Application button is there also.

I did a full scan in Kaspersky. I have the Internet Security 2009 version.

Should I download Ad-Adware or anything else?

Thanks


----------



## koala

Just to confirm it's definitely not listed in Control Panel > Programs & Features, is this method below the way you've already tried?

From http://www.frostwire.com/?id=faq#ins7


> Q: How do I uninstall FrostWire?
> A: On Windows XP:
> 
> * 1. Shutdown FrostWire completely if it's running
> * 2. From the "Start" menu in Windows, select "Control Panel"
> * 3. Select "Add/Remove Programs"
> * 4. Select "FrostWire"
> * 5. Click "Change/Remove"
> 
> On Windows Vista:
> 
> * 1. Shutdown FrostWire completely if it's running
> * 2. From the "Start" menu in Windows, select "Settings" > "Control Panel"
> * 3. Select "Programs and Features"
> * 4. Select "FrostWire"
> * 5. Click "Uninstall/Change"
> 
> A Wizard window will appear, just follow it's simple instructions to finish uninstalling.



It wouldn't do any harm to run another scan, either Ad-Aware or an online scanner like *Panda*, *HouseCall 6.5*, *CA Threat Scanner* or *ESET*. Note: you don't need to download any of the online scanners, just run them from your browser.

Hold down Ctrl and Alt and press the Del key to bring up the Task Manager. Click the Processes tab, then click the Image Name column header twice to re-order the list alphabetically. If Frostwire is listed, click it once, then click the End Process button to stop it. If it was running, does stopping it here make your computer feel any quicker?

Check in the Frostwire options to see if it's set to run at startup. If so, disable it and reboot. Then if there's an uninstall exe in the Frostwire folder, run it after rebooting.

Did he say if he used Frostwire to download any software? Any programs he downloaded might have been infected, which could cause your computer to feel slow.

If you'd like our security analysts to check your computer for infections, please follow * these instructions* and start a new thread in the *Virus/Trojans/Spyware forum* where an analyst will help you as soon as possible.


----------



## Helene

I am going to an exercise class and once back will follow the great instructions. I will keep you updated. Thanks.


----------



## Dommie13

Hi,
i am also having the same problem as Helene and i have read through your instructions but i am unble to to shut it down. Is there anything specific i have to click to shut it down? I have tried deleteing it but it keeps coming up saying it is inuse and that you can't delete frostwire. Please help!

Thanks, Dominica


----------



## koala

Hi Dominica,

Did you do the Task Manager thing in post#6? This will stop the Frostwire process running, and then you should be able to uninstall it the usual way.


----------



## Dommie13

Hi, thanks for replying,

Sorry, but which Task manager?
Nothings seems to stop it from running!


----------



## sandman55

Here is an excerpt from koala's post also right clicking on your tool bar at the bottom of the page brings up a menu where you can select task manager then you can follow the rest of koala's instructions also read the rest of his post to see if any of it applys to you. 



koala said:


> Hold down Ctrl and Alt and press the Del key to bring up the Task Manager. Click the Processes tab, then click the Image Name column header twice to re-order the list alphabetically. If Frostwire is listed, click it once, then click the End Process button to stop it. If it was running, does stopping it here make your computer feel any quicker?


----------



## Dommie13

Thankyou,
I have done that and when i finished that, frostwire automatically came up and started running again and when i go to my control panel and go to the add or remove programs, when i look for frostwire it is not there, but its still on my computer.
What can i do now?


----------



## koala

When Frostwire is running after you've ended the process in Task Manager, go back into Task Manager and end it again. Does it keep restarting each time you do this?

Do a search for frostwire.exe to find its location, then rename it. It doesn't matter what you rename it to, as long as it's different to the original filename, for example oldfrostwire.exe

Also, look in the Windows Startup folder to see if Frostwire is listed there.


----------



## Dommie13

Yes, i have tried ending it i think 4 times now and it still keeps reloading. I found the folder for frostwire but it has files to do with frostwire but it doesn't have frostwire in it its self but i renamed it anyway. The only place i can see it is in the tool bar at bottom right.


----------



## koala

Right-click the icon down at the bottom right and see if there's an Options menu. In there there should be an option to prevent the program auto-starting.

There should also be an Exit or Close option.

How To Search for Files and Folders in Windows XP - How To Search for Files and Folders in Windows XP - Find the exe file and rename it. This will prevent it from restarting each time.


----------



## Dommie13

I have done that many times now and it still keeps restarting after saying it has just shut down. And when i look for it, it comes up saying where to look but when i look in that folder like i said before there are files to do with frostwire but the frostwire its self is not in it, the only place i see it coming up is at the bottom right.


----------



## Nistlerooy

You could try booting into Safe Mode and uninstalling it. That might have some success. Or you could try a program like Revo Uninstaller. koala is good and I don't want to jump in on the middle of this here, so I'd let him direct you.


----------



## koala

Right-click frostwire.exe in the Task Manager window and select 'Open File Location'. If the exe is not where you've been looking in the Frostwire folder, 'Open File Location' will take you to the folder where it's running from.

Have you right-clicked the icon in the bottom right?


EDIT: Jump in, Nistlerooy. :smile: Any chance it could be an infected file? It shouldn't be this difficult to locate and uninstall, and it shouldn't be restarting after the process has been manually stopped.


----------



## Nistlerooy

I wouldn't think that it's infected. I mean, it could be patched, but it's unlikely. Frostwire itself isn't malicious...from what I know of it...so I doubt that it would regenerate the exe automatically. A delete/removal from safe mode might help by stopping all "non-essential" processes. 

Another option would be to download the setup file again, do a new install to repair the broken stuff, and try it again. Screen shots of things like the tasklist might also be useful. A batch file is always an option. 

I'm just throwing different ideas out there. 

-Taylor


----------



## sandman55

When you right click the frostwire icon then go to properties then under the shortcut tab click find target it will open the folder and the .exe file will be highlighted then you will have the .exe file that is opening frostwire and you can do as koala suggested by right clicking it and renaming it here are some screen shots of my picasa to give you an example

You will see in the first shot under Target the path to the .exe file ("C:\Program Files\Google\Picasa3\Picasa3.exe") Also you will see the same in the address of the second file. So if you can locate it this way you might be able to follow koala's instructions. I hope this helps.


----------



## Dommie13

Thanks guys alot, but nothing seems to be working.
So i guess i might just have to leave it!


----------



## tetonbob

See if Revo Uninstaller picks it up, there's a free version, and a 30 trial for the Pro.

Revo Uninstaller

Otherwise, post a set of logs in the Malware Removal section, and we'll help you remove it.

Please follow our pre-posting process outlined here:

NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum

After running through *all *the steps, please post the requested logs in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help  forum, *not here.*

If you have trouble with one of the steps, simply move on to the next one, and make note of it in your reply.

Please note that the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum is extremely busy, and it may take a while to receive a reply.


----------



## Dommie13

Thanks guys alot but nothing seems to be working.
So i guess i might just have to leave it!


----------



## tetonbob

Hi Dominica. I'm relatively certain if you post a set of logs so we can see what's on the machine, we can get rid of it. Just don't post them here, create a new thread in the correct forum.


----------



## guinnes

Hi,

I've read through this and I seem to be having a somewhat similar problem, but not quite. I have windows 7, and frostwire was downloaded onto it. It's not causing any real problems with my computer, other than the fact that i hate it with a passion, and i can't seem to uninstall it. i went to start/control panel/uninstall a program and went through the uninstall program wizard and everything, and frostwire no longer shows up through the uninstall a program list. But when i download a bittorrent and click on it, it tries to download through frostwire! I've tried to restart the computer, but that didn't work either.

Any tips as to what is going on or what i can do to fix this?? 

Thanks, Sarah


----------



## sandman55

when you uninstall any program there are often bits left behind in program files and in the registry. If you reinstall frostwire over the top of the old one and then remove it as tentonbob suggested (he has provided a link in his post) you might get some where.

When you use it you will get a choice of four levels of uninstall as shown in the picture below the first level uses the programs own uninstall as you would find in add and remove programs the next three uses deeper and deeper scans as described in the picture, bearing in mind they are scanning and removing from the registry and with that there is an element of risk.

I have mostly used the second level and some times the third level and have never had a problem.

If you use one of the higher levels it will first use the programs uninstall mode as you would in add remove programs then it will give you the option to restart your computer *DON'T RESTART YOUR COMPUTER* because you will miss the option for revouninstaller to first scan your computer for left over files and then the option to scan the registry, only select Items that are in bold you may have to click on the + to expand and get to any bold items.

If you click on the "How To" at the top of the Revouninstaller page you will get tutorials.


----------



## Jroc29

how do you uninstall frostwire if the program doesnt show up on the add/remove programs in control panel


----------



## Jroc29

i need suggestions


----------



## sandman55

I would say that then it is not installed on your computer, but then you may be complaining that it is not fully uninstalled and there are some bits left behind so I suggest you refer to my previous post number #26

EDIT: And the post from tentonbob number #22


----------



## yffarcastle

koala said:


> Just to confirm it's definitely not listed in Control Panel > Programs & Features, is this method below the way you've already tried?
> 
> From Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ) - FrostWire.com
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't do any harm to run another scan, either Ad-Aware or an online scanner like *Panda*, *HouseCall 6.5*, *CA Threat Scanner* or *ESET*. Note: you don't need to download any of the online scanners, just run them from your browser.
> 
> Hold down Ctrl and Alt and press the Del key to bring up the Task Manager. Click the Processes tab, then click the Image Name column header twice to re-order the list alphabetically. If Frostwire is listed, click it once, then click the End Process button to stop it. If it was running, does stopping it here make your computer feel any quicker?
> 
> Check in the Frostwire options to see if it's set to run at startup. If so, disable it and reboot. Then if there's an uninstall exe in the Frostwire folder, run it after rebooting.
> 
> Did he say if he used Frostwire to download any software? Any programs he downloaded might have been infected, which could cause your computer to feel slow.
> 
> If you'd like our security analysts to check your computer for infections, please follow * these instructions* and start a new thread in the *Virus/Trojans/Spyware forum* where an analyst will help you as soon as possible.


hi,

i have the same issue. i did uninstall frostwire in control panel, however for some reason every time i'll download torrent files, it'll go straight to frostwire.. (before files will go to utorrent)

what to do to completely eliminate this stubborn program, pls help me

thanks


----------



## nasdaq

You should start a new topic in the Spyware Removal Forum
Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help - Tech Support Forum

Before you post your logs please read this FAQ.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html


----------



## tetonbob

@yffarcastle

The easy solution would be to uninstall all P2P apps, and stop using P2P and downloading torrents. 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/misc.php?do=sknetwork&page=rules



> You may not ask for assistance with P2P programs





> P2P
> We believe that the main purpose of P2P programs is to illegally download and use copyrighted material of whatever description. We further understand that there may be legal uses for P2P, but as we are not able to assess a user's intent when he/ she asks for help, we do not support P2P software and we will not assist any user in this regard. This includes but is not limited to Bearshare, Kazaa and many others.


http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f50/perils-of-p2p-file-sharing-305923.html


This thread has gone on long enough. It's closed now.


----------

